# Melt and Pour Base recipe



## chris_d_webster (Jan 9, 2020)

I would like to make my own mdlt and pour base. Has anyone got any suggestions.  I tried one with coconut amd castor oil, but it seems a bit greasy.  Would love to learn more about this kind of soap.  Like what is pugt in it to be able to melt it.


----------



## Relle (Jan 9, 2020)

If you type into the search engine - How to make melt and pour, plenty of threads come up, you just have to read.


----------



## chris_d_webster (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes there is but they are not for making the base but making the soap with a purchased base


----------



## Carly B (Jan 10, 2020)

Soaping 101 video on making your own base.  Hope this helps.  I didn't watch it.


----------



## artemis (Jan 10, 2020)

chris_d_webster said:


> Yes there is but they are not for making the base but making the soap with a purchased base



But there are. I've read them. There are two or three soapers here who make their own melt and pour bases. Every three months or so, the subject comes up.

Edit: here are five pages of hits. Glancing through the titles, many of them are for making your own:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/search/13709418/?q=Melt+and+pour+base+recipe&o=relevance&c[node]=38


----------

